# any bets?



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

anyone dare to make bets as to when the snows will show up this yr?

my guess beings there pushing north quicker this yr is 3/15 for the 1st arrivals 

lets hear your guesses


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

A friend called and told me that there are a handfull of snows at Yankton allready.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I think it will be early too. I was ice fishing today and geese were landing on the lake near the cattails to claim nesting spots already. Weird. There's still 2 feet of ice. I haven't seen where there's going to be any sheetwater in the fields.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I still have my money on a big spring storm. Mother nature has a way of evening out. March can be a really snowy month don't forget and thats what I'm praying for I took a month off work starting march 19th I'm hoping I'm not too late.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Who knows when, the weather has been like a roller coaster this winter my personal guess is the first week in march theyll be in the dakota's, im just waiting on a phone call........................  
Adam


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well since I've heard 3 different reports of small flocks of snows in SD I think it's safe to say that bet is gone. For ND, I'm going to say Feb. 28th...and I'm an optimist.

However, I did see ONE snow goose tonight with some honkers around the river but I'm sure it's lost.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

March 1st


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I didn't see any snows this weekend and I went down to Sioux Falls, over to Brandon Valley, then I went to Mitchell to Cabelas and never saw a snow goose


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

well we got to keep in mind.they have to have open water to stay or push farther north.still plenty of ice and not much sheetwater even if we get temps in the 60's.wont be much to roost on unless the ice melts.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Snows will sit on the ice if there is water ontop of it. Thats what 90% of the birds do when the state get the first big push, if there isnt any sheetwater.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

Feb 28


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey Honker - what day of the week is Feb. 30th? :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

if there here by the 28th, i'm going to have to haul a$$ to get our socks done. i hoping for a late feb. storm to slow them down a bit.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Ryan did you finally throw away all the rags? :lol: 
How many socks are you and Dave making?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'll throw down a 50 spot on Mar. 6th


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

The sky carp will arrive on Wednesday, March 2nd!


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

my guess is that feb 28 at the earliest near my other farm in conde where the water is always open. but theyll probably hit my farm area in bath/aberdeen about mid march.


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

IM BEGINNING TO WONDER IF I SHOULD RETHINK MY CHOICE OF TIME. :-?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

after i counted all of them i think we will end up with about 430. wish we could have made more but we ordered the tyvek a little late and it took a while to get here. over the summer a bunch of mice got in our tubs of rags and chewwed them all to hell. so we had a bonfire the other night :beer:


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm thinking the 15th of March or a little later might be a good bet. I think people are just getting a little goose crazy. Heck I've been in the Basin In the end of February and seen spring blizzards roll in that chase the geese all the way back out of Kansas and Mo. into Ark. and Tex. PLus I looked at the archives on Tony Deans web site and the last really No snow year we had the geese didn't show up until after April 1st in the Devils Lake area. And then a nother spring Blizzard came along and held them up for awhile. I think your safe for a few more weeks yet. :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That's the beauty of the spring season, you just never know what'll happen 5+ days in advance. I'm really hoping to harvest ONE snow in February this year. My earliest to date was March 3rd over the decoys.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Thursday March 24 2005 the people in SE/SC ND will be gunning geese :eyeroll:


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

how bout u dont jump them


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

did anyone say anything about jumping them? NOT :roll:


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

I've heard reports of snows close to the border already?


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

matt
are u referring to the one's near lidgerwood


----------



## goosehunter09 (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm betting on March 5th


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

80% chance were leaving to SD March 5th. Should be good, if its not that day its the week after that.
Adam


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im not going to make any more plans you have to fly by the seat of your pants during the spring. Most of our hunting trips are decided the night before we decide to leave.


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

a lot of guys dont have that option though


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

What im tryin to say is you are better off not making any plans in concrete until you know where the largest concentrations of birds are.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Totally agree with GB3. My best shoot ever came last spring when I was fishing with friends, driving home found a great field with a pile of geese in it. Decided to hunt the next morning and will never regret that decision. Keep your plans loose and be ready to drive a lot to find them.


----------



## Goose01 (Feb 22, 2005)

For You Guys Up North Yall May Be Waiting.....But Down Here In Tennesse/Kentucky/Arkansas...We aRe Killing Snow Geese..We have had a pretty good conservation order.. we have harvasted 217 geese all together..and i hope tomorrow i can add some more numbers to my total..

Hope you guys get into em !!!! Good HunTing :beer:

:sniper:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

People always try to plan a time at a particular location. This is the wrong way to do things. Plan your time and go to where the birds are. It doesn't matter if they are in Nebraska, SD or ND during your time frame. You have a limited time don't waste it on an area that isn't holding birds.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Well...We have about 8-10 inches of snow on the ground right now so early March might be a little early for southeast No Dak.


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

looks like we have a snowline now.maybe the 15th aint off by much anyways.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

How about they get here when they get here.?


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

gb3 if u dont have nothing nice to say just dont post. :eyeroll: .some ppl are trying to make plans to come.thats the whole purpose for the post.to try and give them an idea.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Wasnt ment to "attack" anyone.
I know alot of guys are waiting, it just takes some patience, or you go to where the birds are.


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

sorry then gb3.thought it was meant derogatory.my bad


----------

